# n00b hier



## Dott. Giascopato (29 März 2006)

Hallo.

Wie Ihr seht, bin ich neu hier.
Zu Euch: Ich werde es schon sehen.
Zu mir: Ich komme vom 419eater und von aa419, was das außerberufliche angeht.
Beruflich kann man mich als selbständiges Organ der Rechtspflege einordnen.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht viel posten, aber doch möglichst oft hier reinschauen.

"Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken." Naja; mit einer dynamischen IP werdet Ihr ja nicht viel anfangen können. Aber ich bin in Neufünfland zu finden, im Korridor des Elends


----------



## sascha (29 März 2006)

Na dann willkommen. Bei der ansehnlichen Zahl von Anwälten hier im Forum wirst Du Dich sicher gleich sehr wohl fühlen


----------



## Hercule Pendant (29 März 2006)

Dott. Giascopato schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme vom 419eater und von aa419
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht viel posten, aber doch möglichst oft hier reinschauen.



Bei solches Zielen du hast ganz sciherlich nicht viel von Zeit für Beiträgen schreiben:



> Die Gruppe aa419 hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Webseiten von Betrügern innerhalb von vierundzwanzig Stunden zu schließen.


http://www.webwork-magazin.net/news/drucken.php?id=2370

vielen Erfolg, in diese forum findest Du vielen Betrügern-Domains!


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (29 März 2006)

@hercule:
Die Gruppe aa419 hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Webseiten von Betrügern innerhalb von vierundzwanzig Stunden zu schließen.

Guck an...
Das Zitat kenne ich noch gar nicht; aber ich bin schon froh, wenn ich das in 120 Stunden schaffe. Aber da klappts wirklich meistens.

Und: S'ist schön, mal was in der Muttersprache zu postieren.


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (29 März 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der ansehnlichen Zahl von Anwälten hier im Forum wirst Du Dich sicher gleich sehr wohl fühlen



Ich glaube nicht, daß man sich da wohl fühlen kann. Außer einem Steuerberaterkongreß gibt es wohl nichts langweiligeres als eine Horde Anwälte. Trotzdem...


----------



## technofreak (29 März 2006)

Dott. Giascopato schrieb:
			
		

> . Außer einem Steuerberaterkongreß gibt es wohl nichts langweiligeres als eine Horde Anwälte.


Dann kennst du die falschen Anwälte.  

tf


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2006)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dott. Giascopato schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FullACK.

Ich sag nur "noch ne Runde Kölsch!"


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (30 März 2006)




----------



## OskarMaria (30 März 2006)

apropos 419 - ich finde, da geht ihr eindeutig zuweit. Wer findet schon im Internet schönere Geschichten, als die Stories dieser Rasselbande - das sind echte Erzählungen aus tausend und einer Nacht. Ich erfreue mich immer wieder an den eMails, die mir unbekannte Gönner schicken und rechne mir mit dem Taschenrechner aus, was für einen Profit mir die Leute gerade wieder anbieten.

Wäre doch schade, wenn ich auf den Spass verzichten müsste.

OskarMaria


----------

